# hooking samsung sir-s4120r to computer



## bloodx2 (Sep 8, 2007)

hello, I have the samsung sir-s4120r Tivo box and I am trying to hook it up to my computer to use TivoToGo. This box does not have an ethernet port, but it does have USB ports. I have read the USB ports might be disabled and i might need to hack it to do this. I am not sure how to hack or if there is any other way to hook it up to my computer, if anything can help, i would appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

The sir-s4120 is a dtivo... like all dtivos it doesn't support TivoToGo, and only supports MRV/HMO/networking if it is hacked


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can add TiVoTogo-like transfers, but since that is considered extraction, that is all I can say.


----------



## bloodx2 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am really looking to transfer stuff off my tivo to DVD-R on the computer, so there is there any way i can do this, and if not what other kind of Tivo box would i need to buy. I am sorry I am not that educated on the different kinds of Tivo boxes.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

bloodx2 said:


> I am really looking to transfer stuff off my tivo to DVD-R on the computer, so there is there any way i can do this, and if not what other kind of Tivo box would i need to buy. I am sorry I am not that educated on the different kinds of Tivo boxes.


It's quite possible, but you'll need to compromise the box first. You can do this yourself manually, or use the automated zipper program from this forum. Once the box is hacked, you can do what you want, but transferring unencrypted shows to your pc is considered extraction, so it can't be discussed on this forum. Just do a google search for tivo hacking, there's another forum (hint:ddb) where you can talk about it to your heart's content.


----------

